# Cual programa debo utilizar para hacer un blind scan???



## kikoforever (Dec 19, 2005)

Hola he puesto un tema aqui que decia que necesito como saber que satelite estoy cojiendo, teniendo en cuenta que el receptor que tengo es una tarjeta SkyStar 2 y uso los programas ProgDVB y My Theatre, y mi parabolica es de 80cm con un LNB banda KU lineal.

En el tema me escribieron esto:
Cuando agarres un sat y no sepas que sat es, hazle blind scan para ver que canales te baja, y los que te baje anotas las freq de los canales y los comparas con un sat que tu creas que es en la pagina de lyngsat....


Pero realmente no se como hacerlo y que programa debo de utilizar? Por favor si alguien sabe como lo puedo hacer con mis condiciones, espero por sus ayuda.

Gracias y feliz año nuevo


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hello I have put a subject aqui that decia that I need like knowledge that satellite I am cojiendo, considering that the receiver that I have is a SkyStar card 2 and use the programs ProgDVB and My Theatre, and my parabolica is of 80cm with a LNB linear band KU. In the subject they wrote this to me: When you take hold the Sat and you do not know that the Sat is, hazle blind scan to see that channels lower to you, and those that lowers to you you write down freq of the channels and you compare them with the Sat that your you believe that it is in the pagina of lyngsat.... But really not like doing it and that it programs I must use? Please if somebody knows as I can do it with my conditions, I hope by its aid. Thanks and Happy New Year
http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en​This question is better off in the FTA forum ... and preferably in English (unless some Spanish speaking individual would like to help out ).

Esta pregunta es mejor apagado en el foro de FTA... y preferiblemente en inglés (a menos que algún individuo de habla hispana quisiera ayudar hacia fuera).

JL


----------

